# Anyone else love thrift stores!



## R. Zimm

I check out local thrift stores sometimes to look for a particular item for my latest project for World Domination or just to see what's available. Today I picked up a 14 inch flat computer monitor that runs on 12v. They let me test it and I got it for $8!

 It came with the 12v wall plug (which I might need for something else anyway) and the monitor has built in speakers which also work fine. I had spare VGA cables and audio cables so I did not have to buy anything else.

Anyone else love to go thrift store shopping?


----------



## SeaBreeze

When I was younger I used to check out the thrift stores for stuff, maybe got a shirt to wear or some knicknack, but usually junk.  Now, with the bedbug epidemic, I won't buy any used clothing or furniture, etc.


----------



## Anne

I love thrift stores; garage sales, etc....but, like SeaBreeze, I've become a bit leery about getting clothing there because of bedbugs.  UGH.  I do still enjoy looking and finding things that I know I can wash and won't have to worry about such things.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yuck..I never thought of getting an extra unwelcome dividend with Thrift Store purchases...never bought clothes or upholstered items, but sure won't be tempted to do so in the future..Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FishWisher

I like watching American Pickers. Does that count?


----------



## pchinvegas

Me too American Pickers !


----------



## That Guy

I cannot go to thrift stores, garage sales, flea markets or the like because I spend all my hard-earned cash buying things I don't need but just gotta have.


----------



## SifuPhil

_Bed-bug epidemic_? When did THAT happen?

Are you sure it isn't just another media over-exaggeration? Or a scheme by the pest control industry to drum up business? 

Why would the bed-bug population suddenly explode?

And wouldn't washing the clothes get rid of them, even if they WERE there?


----------



## Anne

Here in MO; we've heard a LOT about bedbugs the last couple years.  Some motels have had trouble with them, and people who've bought used furniture reported it, too.  Some could be media hype, but not all of it.  

I've heard that because some of the pesticides we used have been banned, so the bugs came back, OR they developed an immunity to whatever has been used in the past. 

Not sure just how much of it to believe, but best to be cautious, if we can avoid the awful things.


----------



## Anne

Here is where you can check if there's a problem in your area:   http://bedbugregistry.com/


----------



## That Guy

So, will the flea market now be called the bedbug market?  Just doesn't have the same "ring"...


----------



## SeaBreeze

When I was a kid, sometimes my parents would playfully say, 'good night, sleep tight, and don't let the bedbugs bite'...very loving and funny cute, since there were not bedbugs by us.  Just the occassional roach who would lose direction. 

But it appears to be a serious issue, and a lot of hotels, apartments, etc. in my area have bedbug complaints.  Thankfully, we own our own home, and our hood is still bedbug-free (as far as I know).  I'm glad when we go on camping vacations, that we spend our nights in the wilderness, inside our own little pop-up camper, with comfy and cozy bedding.  I even hesitate to go to a hotel/motel anymore, as there may be some uninvited hitchhikers when you leave. http://www.bedbugcentral.com/bedbugs101/topic.cfm/history-resurgence


----------



## Anne

I would just love to go camping, but hubby doesn't care for the idea one bit.  Although, maybe now that I'm up in  years, I might not enjoy 'roughing it' as much as I used to.   Don't like the idea of wolf spiders in or on the tent either, and we've plenty of them here.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Anne said:


> I would just love to go camping, but hubby doesn't care for the idea one bit.  Although, maybe now that I'm up in  years, I might not enjoy 'roughing it' as much as I used to.   Don't like the idea of wolf spiders in or on the tent either, and we've plenty of them here.



We did plenty of tent camping when we were young, visited Alaska and remote areas of Canada, roughing it in our tent with our dog.  Now that we're older, we enjoy our camping in a more comfortable setting, we have a small pop-up camper that sits inside the bed of our pick-up.  Perfect for our needs, and no big expenses attached.  We now go with our dog and cat, enjoying the natural wildlife and woodlands.  This pic was in Colorado.


----------



## That Guy

There was a guy in our veteran's group who had us laughing when he told us he listed CAMPING as a hobby.  Yeah, I wanna sleep on the ground . . . a lot!  One is guaranteed sleeping on the ground immediately upon induction into the Armed Services!


----------



## SifuPhil

Wow - what an education on bedbugs! Thanks, folks - I had no idea. 

Talk about synchronicity - the local paper just had an article about how stinkbugs are going to be a big thing this year in this area. Great ... just lovely.


----------



## That Guy

Are bugs called "bugs" because they bug us???


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Are bugs called "bugs" because they bug us???



Interesting story on that ... the word "bug" was first used in the earliest English translation of the Bible, but there it meant "hobgoblin" or "scarecrow". 

Oddly enough, the first use of "bug" to describe an insect WAS for bedbugs, as they attacked at night "like hobgoblins". 

The things ya' learn ...


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> ... the word "bug" was first used in the earliest English translation of the Bible



Thou shalt not hold any false bugs before me . . .


----------



## That Guy

All kidding aside . . . (just for the moment) . . . Thanks for the explanation.  Fascinating!


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> All kidding aside . . . (just for the moment) . . . Thanks for the explanation.  Fascinating!



Who would have thought? See the way this conversation has gone? From thrift stores to Biblical bugs!


----------



## That Guy

A very logical transition, Captain.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I still love thrift stores, but I will definitely not be buying any kind of furniture there, after reading all the bedbug information. I will stick to teapots, or something that bugs do not inhabit.

I have been reading that there is an invasion, as well. The article that I found said that they developed an immunity to most of the pesticides that were being used, and then just kept spreading, until now they are found in every state. Even when DDT was legal and available, they were becoming immune to that also.

One  thing that does kill about any kind of crawling bug, is diatomaceous earth. It is actually tiny diatom fossils, and is not dangerous to humans or animals, in fact it is full of minerals, and good for the hair and fingernails of humans and dogs. 
It will also kill parasites, when added to a dogs food. The way it works, is because, Even though it looks like flour, it actually has sharp little particles, and they penetrate into the bugs and parasites, and they dehydrate and die. 

Bugs can never  become immune to DE, any more than a human can become immune to a knife. So it will kill any kind of bug or parasite that crawls through it, but not harm our pets.


----------



## Anne

Happyflowerlady said:


> I still love thrift stores, but I will definitely not be buying any kind of furniture there, after reading all the bedbug information. I will stick to teapots, or something that bugs do not inhabit.
> 
> I have been reading that there is an invasion, as well. The article that I found said that they developed an immunity to most of the pesticides that were being used, and then just kept spreading, until now they are found in every state. Even when DDT was legal and available, they were becoming immune to that also.
> 
> One  thing that does kill about any kind of crawling bug, is diatomaceous earth. It is actually tiny diatom fossils, and is not dangerous to humans or animals, in fact it is full of minerals, and good for the hair and fingernails of humans and dogs.
> It will also kill parasites, when added to a dogs food. The way it works, is because, Even though it looks like flour, it actually has sharp little particles, and they penetrate into the bugs and parasites, and they dehydrate and die.
> 
> Bugs can never  become immune to DE, any more than a human can become immune to a knife. So it will kill any kind of bug or parasite that crawls through it, but not harm our pets.



Ohhh...I'm not sure about that, Happyflowerlady...  I remember reading that it only kills *soft-bodied *insects, such as worms, aphids, etc.  Somewhere I read that we should never take it internally or give it to pets, as it could penetrate our mucous membranes, etc.  Don't recall where I read it, but it makes sense.  I'll have to do some more googling on that one, as it has been a while since I looked for information on that.


----------



## janfromflorida

The best years of my life were spent roaming and camping in our trailer, with my husband, the dog and cat.  Wish I could have them back.


----------



## janfromflorida

I used it on my cats for fleas and one ended up with blood in his urine!  I've been very cautious since then.



Anne said:


> Ohhh...I'm not sure about that, Happyflowerlady...  I remember reading that it only kills *soft-bodied *insects, such as worms, aphids, etc.  Somewhere I read that we should never take it internally or give it to pets, as it could penetrate our mucous membranes, etc.  Don't recall where I read it, but it makes sense.  I'll have to do some more googling on that one, as it has been a while since I looked for information on that.


----------



## veejay

Love Thrift shops, called Op (Opportunity maybe??) shops here in Oz. one on the corner of our street, good place to get rid of our own discarded stuff too. One street in Town  has at least three all next door to each other, great pickings.

I love the programme Auction Hunters, two guys buying up abandoned storage units and all that is in them.


----------



## Pappy

veejay said:


> Love Thrift shops, called Op (Opportunity maybe??) shops here in Oz. one on the corner of our street, good place to get rid of our own discarded stuff too. One street in Town  has at least three all next door to each other, great pickings.
> 
> I love the programme Auction Hunters, two guys buying up abandoned storage units and all that is in them.



i love that show too, Veejay, especially the one that ended up being full of used tires. I try to watch all the auction shows. Guess Antiques Roadshow would be my favorite.


----------



## Diwundrin

I ought to get myself banned from Op shops!  Honestly half of my house is furnished from them.  Especially small storage cabinets for craft stuff, why pay 40 bucks for a stand with plastic drawers when you can by a nice wooden one for for 5 or 10 and slap a coat of paint on it?  I don't buy clothes for myself there usually, except the best dressing gown in the world, like a lovely snug warm tent, love that thing, that I got for a dollar. 

I used to buy clothes from them for the 'oldies' in the aged hostel though.  The laundries in those places ruin their clothes and they loved getting new things handed out. The staff and I would just leave them in their rooms when they were in the dining room and they'd wonder where they came from. :smug: Most of the things were brand new, still with the tickets attached so no hygeine problems with it.  Had a deal going for bulk from the Ops so it didn't cost me as much as it might have and was well worth it to see them wearing their 'new' finery.  
 It's always been incredible to me how many never got any clothing bought for them by their families.  They'd get a kiss on the cheek, a box of chocolates and a goodbye.  It was so sad.   
Some would be ashamed of their old clothes, I know my mother would have rather died than be seen wearing something raggedy looking.  (She got Op shop things too, but I never let her know that. )

I love American Pickers too.  Also Hoarders, just to remind myself not to get carried away when I'm going through the 2nd hand shops.


----------



## JustBonee

I used to enjoy hitting the local thrift shops and have found a few gems over the years.  Not that I need to buy one more thing ever anyway!  ..but after reading about bedbugs, think I'll reconsider any future trips to those stores.. think I'm done.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I find the op shops here have got quite expensive, i have been decluttering and have given them quite a lot of clothes and kitchen goodies.
That was a lovely gesture Diwundrin you would have made those old people happy  :bighug:_


----------



## That Guy

Oh so long ago, junk stores were so much fun.  Then . . . they became fashionable antique stores and the prices got just plain silly.


----------



## SeaSparkle

R. Zimm said:


> I check out local thrift stores sometimes to look for a particular item for my latest project for World Domination or just to see what's available. Today I picked up a 14 inch flat computer monitor that runs on 12v. They let me test it and I got it for $8!
> 
> It came with the 12v wall plug (which I might need for something else anyway) and the monitor has built in speakers which also work fine. I had spare VGA cables and audio cables so I did not have to buy anything else.
> 
> Anyone else love to go thrift store shopping?




Ooooh I love love love strolling through anything that resembles a flea market!


----------



## Ivanchuk

I do. You never know what you might find. Kind of like a treasure hunt. lol


----------



## Old Hipster

That Guy said:


> Oh so long ago, junk stores were so much fun.  Then . . . they became fashionable antique stores and the prices got just plain silly.



Back in the 60's and 70's they were glorious "treasure troves". Now everybody thinks any piece of crap they have is a "priceless antique", give me a break. 
I started "junking" as a kid in the 50's with one Grandma. And I know my stuff! I can spot a fake a mile away and it really makes me chuckle to myself what some folks are trying to pass off as an original or an "antique".

I will still occasionally go in a junk/antique/flea market and wander around, but rarely buy anything.


----------



## rkunsaw

I remember as a kid the furniture we had was the cheapest stuff you could buy because we were too poor to buy anything else. Now rich people proudly display that same furniture as priceless antiques. It's a crazy world.


----------



## Old Hipster

rkunsaw said:


> I remember as a kid the furniture we had was the cheapest stuff you could buy because we were too poor to buy anything else. Now rich people proudly display that same furniture as priceless antiques. It's a crazy world.


Yeah I don't get the "shabby chic" look. It looks like old crap that the paint is all peeling off of.


----------



## Katybug

Anne said:


> I love thrift stores; garage sales, etc....but, like SeaBreeze, I've become a bit leery about getting clothing there because of bedbugs.  UGH.  I do still enjoy looking and finding things that I know I can wash and won't have to worry about such things.



*I love them too, my favorite way of shopping, accessories for my home or myself more so than furniture.  I no longer buy many clothes either, but get plenty of other bargains.  (The clothes I do buy I put in a garbage bag in my trunk, tie it tightly and wash as soon as I get home.  I've been doing that for years.)  We have a lot of consignment stores and their sales are excellent, so I shop them regularly.  *


----------



## Tom Young

Whew!!! Sure am glad I don't go to thrift shops that are loaded with bedbugs and fleas and gucky old rusty, dirty disease laden stuff.  
We have a Goodwill, a Homeless organization-based thrift shop that is run by volunteeers, and an incredible place called 
"The Closet" that is run by the ladies from 7 Churches in a nearby formerly wealthy town, where the goods come from estates, mansions and older families.   
Never... ever... have we seen stained, dirty,or unwashed clothing as it is all screened before putting it out on the floor.  My wardrobe is almost totally from designer companies... Haggar, Tommy Hilfiger, and golf clothing that sold for $85 for a shirt... and all and any of this at $5 for everything you can fit in one of those Walmart style wire handled baskets.  Suits, coats, slacks, shirts and shoes... almost all in near new condition, and in my bride's case.. many items with original price tags.  

DVD's $.25, VCR's $.10, Books on tape $.50... Books of all kinds $.10 to $.50 and a huge library. TV's $3 to $5, and flat computer screens $10.  Decorative baskets of all kinds $.50, Pictures from $.50  to $5, and full 60 place settings of name brand china for $15.  Hand tools $1 to $5... including Snap-on type name brands.  Bought a gold plate Casio watch for $4.  

The entire town supports "The Closet", so the turnover is tremendous.  Many, many volunteers keep everything looking good and all clothing is sorted by size and often by color.  Operated in an old Walmart.  

We live in a CCRC that has a number of well to do widows, who I thought would never buy at a "thrift" store.  My bride hesitantly took them to see our "Closet" and they about went crazy... coming back with bags full of clothes and household decor. 

No apologies... we love our thrift stores here in central Illinois.  In Florida, not so much.  We've searched out those run by churches, finding them to always be clean and well run.  

Yup... the thrill of the hunt, and for frugal people like us, the trophy is paying pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Jackie22

My friend and I vacationed in the hill country of Texas this year, we hit many thrift, resale and goodwill stores between Dallas and Fredericksburg....we had her suv loaded down with bargains, mostly household items....great fun, also I live near Canton which is home of First Monday Trades Day which is a mega flea market that is held once a month....lots of 'good hunting' there.


----------



## SifuPhil

The only problem I have with a thrift-shop like Salvation Army is when a person pulls up in a new Mercedes and walks to the door in their Hermes scarf and Dior dress, then acts like an animal tearing at the bargain bins that are supposedly for the less well-to-do. 

It might not legally be theft, but certainly from a moral and ethical viewpoint it's pretty crumby behavior.


----------



## Warrigal

I realise that bedbugs also hide in the room under wall paper and in crevices as well as in upholstery and bedding but I understood that the best way to get rid of bedbugs and mites from bedding and mattresses was to expose them to strong sunlight. I regularly hang our pillows on the clothesline on hot sunny days.


----------



## Casper

*


Jillaroo said:



			I find the op shops here have got quite expensive, i have been decluttering and have given them quite a lot of clothes and kitchen goodies.
That was a lovely gesture Diwundrin you would have made those old people happy  :bighug:
		
Click to expand...


Jill....We find that the Salvos are the most expensive......they used to be cheap.....
They're all run as a business now with paid staff and the prices on some of the old stuff they're flogging is just ridiculous....We hardly ever look there now.....
We've found the church op shops to be the best.....good prices too....
I picked up a pair of men's Levis for our son for $2, nearly new......probably double that at the Salvos. :aargh:
*


----------



## Warrigal

IMO $4.00 for a pair of nearly new men's jeans is hardly expensive.

Remember that the Sallies have suffered a couple of big warehouse fires over the last couple of years and need to keep the income up for their charity work.


----------



## Pappy

We have a couple of places down here called Molly Mutts. All items are donated and all proceeds go to ASPA. They have some great prices and we have donated quite a few things over the years.


----------



## Rainee

Sometimes thats the only way to survive when your low in funds.. my daughters when they were young. as I was 
a young widow I found it so hard to pay off my husbands funeral so their school uniforms and shirts were all from the op 
shops , once found 6 metres of material just like the school uniform colour and it made her uniforms for the rest of their 
primary years.. so it helped me so much and I in turn gave them support in their selling when they needed a hand.. 
St Vinnies they were .. the church ones are one of the best op shops as things are so cheap .,. $1 and $2 a item.. 
so you can often get all you need and still able to manage ..and when you get rid of your clutter its always good as 
your trash is another`s treasure..


----------



## nan

lovely  photo of your camping spot SeaBreeze.
I like going to our local Salvo's thrift shop and looking for garden magazines and other books, and movie dvds that might be worth watching.


----------



## basefare

Yeah I check out a thrift store or a flea market once in a while. That's where I get my coffee and tea cups.


----------



## drifter

My wages are so low that's the only place I can shop.


----------



## Rainee

Sometimes thats the only way you can manage isn`t it Drifter,? times are hard for people 
at times and at least they don`t have to go with out.. you can often get good bargains 
as well.. I am all for thrift shops.. they sure make life a little  easier ..


----------



## drifter

Rainee, I see your quote by Leo Buscaglia. Have you read "Freddie the Leaf" by the same author?


----------



## Davey Jones

We have a lot of thrift stores on one street here in Florida and always packed with shoppers,then a month ago this Family Dollar Store saw a sure business investment, they brought a large used car lot and built a large store.
Local thrift stores tried to stop this develoment and lost.
New store opens this month.


----------



## Katybug

Davey Jones said:


> We have a lot of thrift stores on one street here in Florida and always packed with shoppers,then a month ago this Family Dollar Store saw a sure business investment, they brought a large used car lot and built a large store.
> Local thrift stores tried to stop this develoment and lost.
> New store opens this month.



*I wouldn't buy anything to wear at Family Dollar, way too cheaply made. I've always said I would far rather have something made well 2nd hand than have something cheaply made that doesn't look nearly as good and won't hold up.

The dollar stores are good for many other things.   I get all my cleaning supplies there, tho I hear even the name brands aren't the same quality and are basically watered down.  Hey, the Spic & Span Antibacterial Spray looks the same color to me everywhere, and theirs does a good job and saves me $$.

I think after the newness of the Dollar Store wears off, the thrift stores will do well again -- especially with clothes.  
*


----------



## SifuPhil

Davey Jones said:


> We have a lot of thrift stores on one street here in Florida and always packed with shoppers,then a month ago this Family Dollar Store saw a sure business investment, they brought a large used car lot and built a large store.
> Local thrift stores tried to stop this develoment and lost.
> New store opens this month.



I can't really see how that would be competition, though - aren't they looking at two very separate markets? 

And as Katy said the clothing is a no-contest: I bought an "emergency" pack of socks from a Family Dollar a while back, and they're terrible - they felt like little straightjackets on my feet, yet they were labeled the same size as the regular ones I buy. I guess Chinese feet are smaller. 

So clothing would be a definite no-no. There's no food in the thrifts, no cleaning supplies, no personal grooming supplies, so those are out. Cheap furniture like a coffee table might be a common point, but I'd rather buy an old real-wood one than a new press-board model.


----------



## Rainee

Hi Drifter just saw this post again and not seen that book so must have a look at it.. 
I do love a couple of his quotes another one being 
"Every moment spent in unhappiness is a moment of happiness lost " how true that is too.. 
thanks for the answer and I`ll look out for that book ..


----------



## Katybug

SifuPhil said:


> I can't really see how that would be competition, though - aren't they looking at two very separate markets?
> 
> And as Katy said the clothing is a no-contest: I bought an "emergency" pack of socks from a Family Dollar a while back, and they're terrible - they felt like little straightjackets on my feet, yet they were labeled the same size as the regular ones I buy. I guess Chinese feet are smaller.
> 
> So clothing would be a definite no-no. There's no food in the thrifts, no cleaning supplies, no personal grooming supplies, so those are out. Cheap furniture like a coffee table might be a common point, but I'd rather buy an old real-wood one than a new press-board model.



*That's exactly what I meant, but you always say it so much better!
*


----------



## Katybug

It doesn't take much to make me happy these days, so I'm excited that 2 of my most favorite thrift stores (benefiting Habitat for Humanity and Battered Women's Shelter) are in the process of moving to spaces twice the size.  Opening dates..Friday & Saturday.  You know where I'll be, even tho I loathe the thought of the crowds.  The good news is that one of the volunteers at the Habitat store said she will let me in an hour early...and hoping she hasn't told another 100 people the same thing. LOL


----------



## Judi.D

I love all thrift stores, consignment shops, and garage sales.  I have since I was a little girl and use to go with my mom. I enjoy finding something I need for pennies on the dollar. Now that I am retired and on a fixed income, shopping at these places is a necessity. I try not to buy anything new, just one of the many things I do to save money. I can't tell you how many great things I find there new.

My friends and I all  do it and try to out do each other on who gets the greatest find. One friend created this incredible bar out of an old trunk she got for $3. The whole thing costed her about $10. I know you might not be able to picture that but it is really cute an unusual. I found a set of bar tools with rosewood handles and a 1950's cocktail shaker and gave it to  for her birthday, total $5.  Don't worry she knows where it came from. Another friend collects cat figurines. I have found her some really unusual ones. 

I love going to these stores it is like treasure hunting. The way we look at it everything is used once you bring it home, and we really save a lot of money.


----------



## Ozarkgal

There's lots of antique, junk and thrift stores in my neck of the woods, sometimes all combined.  I love browsing through them, if only for a short trip down memory lane.  It seems like at one time or other I have either owned one of the old items or had them in our home growing up. 

The other day we browsed through a Salvation Army Thrift Store and ended up buying two old pie pans with the wide lips for $1.00 each and a brand new tartan plaid table cloth in my kitchen colors, for $2.00 and an old issue of Performance Horse magazine that had an article I was interested in for .50.  They had lots of lovely barware glasses there for some reason. I'm guessing it's because the store is in an area of lots of retirees that don't use them anymore.  Brother bought Mr. O a publication that had his old navy ship the USS Enterprise in it.

Judi D., you're right, it is like treasure hunting.


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> I haven't been in a thrift store for years and ^^^this is why^^^.  I'm trying to get rid of stuff that I don't know how I accumulated; I do not need to be finding things that might be pleasant reminders of the past and drag them home.  I don't even go to the antique shops in the tourist town "over yonder a piece" because I can't trust myself.
> 
> As far as clothing -- no I won't buy clothing at thrift stores -- I have always taken my business clothes to thrift stores but they can't dry clean stuff enough to make me want to bring any sort of cloth items home.  I'm sorry --- it's a mental thing --- I'd sooner wait until K-mart or the Dollar Store slashes the price on something I need and buy it there.





Oh, I know, I know...but I just can't help myself.....ditto on the clothing thing.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> There's lots of antique, junk and thrift stores in my neck of the woods, sometimes all combined.  I love browsing through them, if only for a short trip down memory lane.  It seems like at one time or other I have either owned one of the old items or had them in our home growing up.
> 
> The other day we browsed through a Salvation Army Thrift Store and ended up buying two old pie pans with the wide lips for $1.00 each and a brand new tartan plaid table cloth in my kitchen colors, for $2.00 and an old issue of Performance Horse magazine that had an article I was interested in for .50.  They had lots of lovely barware glasses there for some reason. I'm guessing it's because the store is in an area of lots of retirees that don't use them anymore.  Brother bought Mr. O a publication that had his old navy ship the USS Enterprise in it.
> 
> Judi D., you're right, it is like treasure hunting.



Ha!  Small group that we are, what are the odds of 2 of us buying a old pie pan for $1.00 in the same week?  I bought mine yesterday, but it wasn't wide lipped and wish I'd been that lucky!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Katybug said:


> Ha! Small group that we are, what are the odds of 2 of us buying a old pie pan for $1.00 in the same week? I bought mine yesterday, but it wasn't wide lipped and wish I'd been that lucky!




 What kind of pie ya baking, Katy? I thought I'd give my new pans a break in with a pumpkin..or maybe an apple, or maybe both...


----------



## Katybug

I'm doing what my favorite SIL prefers...blueberry, topped off with a squirt topping of whipped cream.  He raves and I love it! I've been using glass pie plates for years and can't wait to try my new "old" one.  I'm sure our families will all enjoy our new purchases.


----------

